# Soap making books for a beginner?



## Jupiter (Dec 30, 2012)

I really want to make soap this year, & I am hoping to find a book that is very basic & simple. I was hoping that a experienced soap maker could offer a suggestion? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I like Elin Criswell's Creative Soap Making

Cavitch has some good books but I will admit I got tired of making notes and correcting statements in her books (based on personal experience) She has a high superfat percentage and spreads negative wives tales about soaps made with animal oils.

Elin has been an online soaping friend of mine for over a nearly 15 years.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Everything-So...&qid=1425113968&sr=1-1&keywords=alicia+grosso

Here's a good place to start.
Or, check out this website. http://www.millersoap.com/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kathy Miller's soap page that lathermaker posted has everything you could ever possibly want to know about soap making all in one place!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Soap Queen also has some good step by step tutorials on her blog. She also has several video's for beginners.


----------



## rfay (Apr 9, 2006)

Soap making Companion is pretty good.

You can also check out Rene's site, she is an excellent Soaping Teacher ! http://www.soapmakingschool.com/


----------



## Priswell (Apr 28, 2005)

The Miller Soap site either says or links to pretty much everything that needs to be said about soapmaking.


----------

